
Rocket Report: Firefly Resurrected, World View Accident, Bezos to Talk Space - LinuxBender
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/08/rocket-report-tons-of-new-boosters-spacex-soars-new-glenn-may-be-late/
======
cimmanom
Cue groans from a million geeks who hoped they were talking about the other
Firefly.

